# 2019 Poult Report



## Gut_Pile (May 28, 2019)

Post date, county, and # of poults seen


----------



## mike1225 (May 29, 2019)

5/27/19 Polk County 6-8 maybe.


----------



## Wanderlust (May 29, 2019)

5/15/19 Berrien 10


----------



## ucfireman (May 29, 2019)

Still haven't seen any on my place in Coweta. But they usually just pass through.


----------



## Mark K (May 29, 2019)

Heck, unless they’re on a plowed field I don’t know how anyone can see them. I’m seeing hens I suspect have poults with them, but all I can see of the hens is about neck up.


----------



## JN86 (May 30, 2019)

5/28/19 Fannin 8


----------



## Turkeytider (May 31, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Heck, unless they’re on a plowed field I don’t know how anyone can see them. I’m seeing hens I suspect have poults with them, but all I can see of the hens is about neck up.



Think you can pretty sure they're there somewhere. True of most birds that you might see an adult with one or maybe two chicks . Doesn't mean that's all there is.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 1, 2019)

I’m sure they have some with them just by their actions. Had one this morning pretend to have a broken wing and limp...and I was just driving by. Got about 100 yards away and she miraculously was able to walk normal back to where I first saw her, lol.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jun 1, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’m sure they have some with them just by their actions. Had one this morning pretend to have a broken wing and limp...and I was just driving by. Got about 100 yards away and she miraculously was able to walk normal back to where I first saw her, lol.



Yep, she was doing that for a reason, even though you never saw those reasons!?


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 7, 2019)

Early County:
4 hens
23 poults


----------



## devolve (Jun 13, 2019)

6-13-19 gilmer county
2 hens together. 1 hen had 8 and the other hen had 6 that I could see.


----------



## Timber1 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Timber1 (Jun 17, 2019)

7 or 8, whitfield county. 
They flew. But not far.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not one spotted yet in Habersham, Stephens, Franklin, Lincoln, Hancock, or Warren Counties.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 18, 2019)

Plenty spotted in Habersham, Rabun, White, and Towns. I’ve seen as many as 10 with a hen. Things are already good and getting better in the mountains!


----------



## Lightnrod (Jun 18, 2019)

Hen spotted yesterday with 7 poults, Burke Co.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jun 18, 2019)

Saw one hen with 2 poults May 27
Saw one hen with one  poult May 29
Saw one hen with one poult June 6 

The May 29 and June 6 encounter could be the same birds, because it was the same exact spot both times,  but I am not certain. 
All of this was in Jasper County


----------



## Turkeytider (Jun 18, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Not one spotted yet in Habersham, Stephens, Franklin, Lincoln, Hancock, or Warren Counties.



I know you`re not saying that there are none in those 6 counties, just that none have been seen. IMO no reason to think that there are truly " none "


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thats correct. I have not personally seen any. And I have put on a lot of miles.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 19, 2019)

Saw 9 Gobblers grouped up Sunday morning, but all my hens are by themselves with their poults.


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 19, 2019)

Saw two different hens last week without poults. Both were in the middle of large fields so the poults would've been visible.


----------



## antharper (Jun 22, 2019)

Seen a hen last week in pine mountain with a nice hatch , at least 10 , seen 2 hens together today that had around 10 between them , the chicks were 2 different sizes , some of them only looked a couple weeks old !


----------



## Turkeytider (Jun 23, 2019)

Not that I ever thought that they all nested at precisely the same time, but the degree to which the clutches are spaced and scattered in time is somewhat surprising to me. At least some of them are probably the result of re-nesting after losing an earlier nest.


----------



## NUTT (Jul 3, 2019)

Just saw a hen with 5 poults bout the size of a pheasant. Coweta County


----------



## antharper (Jul 10, 2019)

Seen 2 hens together with 5 poults today in Troup , about like a pheasant also


----------



## antharper (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Mark K (Jul 10, 2019)

2 hens and about 23 poults...Worth Co


----------



## Echo (Jul 10, 2019)

Been seeing two hens passing through the back field several times over the last week in Morgan County. Sorry to say not a poult in sight.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 11, 2019)

Echo said:


> Been seeing two hens passing through the back field several times over the last week in Morgan County. Sorry to say not a poult in sight.



Don’t feel bad, I see a hen every day by herself. I believe there are some hens that don’t breed for whatever reason. She’s in the same area every year and I’ve yet to see her with poults. It’s not a lack of food, cover, critters, or gobblers either. I think her only job in life is to lead Gobblers away from me!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 12, 2019)

I saw three hens together on June 19th here in Heard County. I lost count around 30 poults before they went into the woods. Great to see and I hope they make it to adulthood.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 14, 2019)

Went to my club yesterday. As I drove in there were 8 poults and 2 hens in the peanut field. In the back there was a hen with (I believe) a couple of poults. 

Went back out late this morning and as I came into the peanut field there were poults everywhere. Wife and I sat and looked at them through our binoculars about 50-75 yards away. 

Eventually the hens gathered up the little ones and herded them towards the edge of the field. Wife and I counted 23 or 24 total turkeys in the group. Were 4 hens. The rest were poults. 

Were more poults in the peanut field on the back of the property as well. 

Got me kinda exited (should at least have a jake or two next season).


----------



## Mark K (Jul 14, 2019)

Going along with what I posted the other day about some hens just don’t lay. 
Watched 4 Gobblers (one sho’nuff STUD) and a hen this evening. Seen them a couple other times this Summer. Got a closer view this evening.
That’s 4 Gobblers and 5 jakes I’ve seen after season. Hopefully they’ll survive and we’ll have a good season next year as well.


----------



## Echo (Jul 14, 2019)

Two hens observed this afternoon in Morgan county. One by herself and the other with one good sized poult in tow. I was proud to see one!

Also spoke with a very reliable neighbor who saw a hen and six poults cross a nearby road last week.


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 20, 2019)

All this week:

2 hens, 8 3/4 grown poults Brooks County
1 hen, 2 quail size poults Brooks County
3 hens, 15-20 1/2 grown poults Thomas County


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 20, 2019)

Conditions were sure right for a good hatch and good early poult survival. Less rain than last year but enough for insect hatches. If it proves to be so, even with last year`s heavy rains, that would be two back to back good hatch years, I believe. I`m pretty sure last year was considered "good" by the biologists.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 20, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> All this week:
> 
> 2 hens, 8 3/4 grown poults Brooks County
> 1 hen, 2 quail size poults Brooks County
> 3 hens, 15-20 1/2 grown poults Thomas County



Poults making it to 1/2 grown, I would think, have a pretty good chance.


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 20, 2019)

Me too.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 20, 2019)

Sad to say but down here in the Panhandle of FL have not seen the first poult this year.....not sure why


----------



## Mark K (Jul 20, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Sad to say but down here in the Panhandle of FL have not seen the first poult this year.....not sure why


All you have to do is get on here next Spring and talk about how you have no turkeys and they need to close the seasons or either allow in one turkey per hunter every decade and POOF everyone kills birds and has poults that very Spring!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 20, 2019)

Went to pull my cam card and saw 1 hen and 5 poults
Then as I started driving home I saw what looked like 30 + poults with several adult birds. The same field was a group of Toms...about 8 maybe more. Paulding/Polk County Line


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 21, 2019)

Mark K said:


> All you have to do is get on here next Spring and talk about how you have no turkeys and they need to close the seasons or either allow in one turkey per hunter every decade and POOF everyone kills birds and has poults that very Spring!!



Talked to 3 folks at church today....one was the land I have permission to hunt and I asked him and he said he has not seen a one. Second is a public safety officer for the sherrif dept....he is all over the county I live in and he has not seen a one and he is ticking off areas that have healthy turkey populations. Third was a young man who works for a farmer that farms a few thousand acres in several spots within the county and he said he has not seen a poult either in areas where they traditionally seem them. 

All I can say is our county has had a huge upswing in turkey population compared to even 5 years ago. All said they were seeing a bunch of hens and gobblers this spring but no explanation why they are not seeing poults.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 21, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Talked to 3 folks at church today....one was the land I have permission to hunt and I asked him and he said he has not seen a one. Second is a public safety officer for the sherrif dept....he is all over the county I live in and he has not seen a one and he is ticking off areas that have healthy turkey populations. Third was a young man who works for a farmer that farms a few thousand acres in several spots within the county and he said he has not seen a poult either in areas where they traditionally seem them.
> 
> All I can say is our county has had a huge upswing in turkey population compared to even 5 years ago. All said they were seeing a bunch of hens and gobblers this spring but no explanation why they are not seeing poults.



Doesn`t mean they`re not there somewhere. My buddy hasn`t seen any on his property but is seeing whole groups of hens and gobblers. Young turkeys literally make a living laying low and staying out of sight. Seeing them is a bonus IMO.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 21, 2019)

I am talking about where myself and these 3 others have always seen poults in these areas. Nothing....nada this year. At this time of year you are generally seeing poults hanging with momma along field edges woods roads, etc, they are of size enough to be doing so.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 22, 2019)

7/19, Lamar County, 2 hens 9 poults


----------



## ol bob (Jul 22, 2019)

Western N.C, 11 hens 0 poults


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 27, 2019)

Recent pic from the hunting club...


----------



## antharper (Jul 27, 2019)

Great picture Bubba !


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 28, 2019)

Saw these last weekend around Paulding/ Polk. The photo does no justice nor did it capture the entire group


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 29, 2019)

I've only seen single hens lately.


----------



## hdgapeach (Jul 29, 2019)

Seen two separate flocks within the last two weeks (in two bordering Counties).  One had three hens with 14 little ones.  The other had four hens draggin' along at least 15 poults.  

The second group was hard to count.  Scattered quick and went every direction on the compass!  Funny watching them stumble and fall all over themselves trying to get outta the road.


----------



## antharper (Aug 5, 2019)

Some good reports , my dad seen 3 different groups in Coffee co this past week


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 5, 2019)

Saw a group of 5 gobblers in Early County yesterday. I haven't recently seen the large group of poults I was seeing earlier this summer.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 5, 2019)

Berrien county


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 6, 2019)

Early County
08-06-2019
2 hens 
8 poults

My wife sent me this photo she took on her way to work this morning. This is part of the large group I saw in June. Looks like quite a few of the poults are missing but I'm glad to see these made it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 7, 2019)

Our club in Early is loaded with poults this year. They are everywhere


----------



## Mark K (Aug 7, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Our club in Early is loaded with poults this year. They are everywhere


Early Co? That place breeds turkeys year round, lol! Always room for more though!


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Early Co? That place breeds turkeys year round, lol! Always room for more though!



Depends on what part of EC.


----------



## devolve (Aug 28, 2019)

2 hens at my place with 11 poults between then. All of them have made it!!
Got all 13 in in multiple videos. Also a jake that’s gonna turn into a hammer. No spurs still, but his beard is looking good.


----------



## Turkeytider (Aug 28, 2019)

devolve said:


> 2 hens at my place with 11 poults between then. All of them have made it!!
> Got all 13 in in multiple videos. Also a jake that’s gonna turn into a hammer. No spurs still, but his beard is looking good.
> View attachment 981287View attachment 981288


Once they get that kind of size, very good chances I would think.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2019)

Per all my trail cam pics I have no survivors from the spring hatch. 
North Paulding.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 28, 2019)

Having to drive from Putnam to Macon to doctors quite a bit this summer and always go thru Jasper (Cedar Creek WMA)and Jones ( PNWR) and I have been seeing some turkeys with poults with most averaging three, with each Hen that had poults with them.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 28, 2019)

That's good to hear. That area needs a boost badly


----------



## devolve (Aug 28, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Once they get that kind of size, very good chances I would think.


That’s what I’m hoping for. I’ve killed 32 coyotes off this property and since then the turkeys have flourished.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 30, 2019)

Seen 3 groups of hens with poults(19) this morning,had these on the trail camera when I checked it at 9:30


----------



## Turkeytider (Aug 30, 2019)

DRBugman85 said:


> Seen 3 groups of hens with poults(19) this morning,had these on the trail camera when I checked it at 9:30
> View attachment 981534



Great news. Getting big enough now to have a great survival chance.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 31, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Great news. Getting big enough now to have a great survival chance.


Keeping predators in check has done more than anything especially coyotes.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 5, 2019)

Saw 3 separate groups a few days ago in Polk county. The poult's are almost full sized turkeys. The largest group had 6 juvies in the mix


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 7, 2019)

Two groups 2 hens 7 poults


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 7, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Two groups 2 hens 7 poults View attachment 982386View attachment 982387View attachment 982388


Bartow county


----------



## sea trout (Sep 9, 2019)

Went to club this weekend to bushhog and plow food plots and there was a polt tail feather in a dusting bowl. I thought it was cool I'd never seen one before. Looked just like an adult tail fan feather but 1/3 the size.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 9, 2019)

Good stuff guys. Plenty of poults over here in the low country of SC this year. The future is looking bright


----------



## Mark K (Sep 9, 2019)

Plenty of gobblers made it too. The next year or so should be good. Just keep hoping for moderately wet Springs. The last two Springs have been outstanding for ground nesting birds.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 10, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Plenty of gobblers made it too. The next year or so should be good. Just keep hoping for moderately wet Springs. The last two Springs have been outstanding for ground nesting birds.



Yep, really looking forward to the next couple of seasons.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 9, 2019)

Had 3 flocks  walk under my Deer stand,8:05 am 9 hens,8:55 am 11 hens,10:15 am 7 Gobbler's all 2-3 year Olds. Looks like a good year for us again coming this spring.My hunting buddy 2 1/2 miles from me is seeing as many hen but less Gobbler's (4) , Predator control has worked wonders for us on our leases.


----------

